# Wigry



## Wayne Pilato

Back in August I posted, looking for info on the vessel "WIGRY" that was wrecked off the coast of Iceland on Jan. 15, 1942. I did get a few responses and I'm wondering if anyone new has any info.

Thank you

Wayne Pilato
Neshanic Station, NJ
USA


----------



## melliget

Wayne.

You may have received this reference to WIGRY in the Miramar Ship index last time: click here

I couldn't find a report in The Times of the loss in 1942, unfortunately (a lot was happening in the war at that time), but for what it's worth, here is a brief report of the WIGRY's launch in 1912 (as HOOTON):

The Times, Wednesday, Jan 03, 1912 
LAUNCHES AND TRIAL TRIPS.- The collier Hooton,
constructed to the order of the Denaby and Cadeby
Main Collieries, was launched by Sir Raylton Dixon
and Co. at Middlesbrough. The principal dimensions
are 275ft. 3in. long by 38ft. 9in. broad and 19ft. 8in.
deep; the carrying capacity will be about 2,500
tons. The vessel will be fitted by Messrs. George
Clark (Limited), Sunderland, with triple-expansion
engines, having cylinders 21in., 34in., and 56in.
diameter by 36in. stroke.


regards,
Martin


----------



## seavee

Just in case still of interest (just joined this forum and currently looking into history of Denaby & Cadeby Collieries' shipping, inter alia):-

http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/rayltondixon/hooton1912.htm

SIR RAYLTON DIXON & COMPANY, MIDDLESBROUGH

Name	HOOTON
Type	Cargo
Yard Number	567
Launched	27/12/1911
Completed	02/1912
Off. Number	133374
Engine builder	G. Clark Ltd., Sunderland
Engine type	T. 3cyl.
GRT	1892
Length (feet)	265.3
Beam (feet)	38.7
First owner	Denaby & Cadeby Main Collieries Ltd., Hull
History	
1916 Harries Bros. & Co., Swansea
1921 renamed GLANBRYDAN
1933 JENNY, G. J. Livanos, Chios
1937 Trent Maritime Co. Ltd. (S. Livanos & Co.), London
1937 RIVER DART, Jenny S.S. Co. Ltd., Gibraltar
1939 WIGRY, Baltycka Spolka Okretowa (Baltic Shipping Co.), Danzig

Fate	15/01/1942 aground in 64.05N 22.00W on passage Reykjavik for New York.


----------

